# This little egg!



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170824/84e4951a8e4e356ea03cc1585e120cde.jpg[/IMG

My Easter chick, Olive, the Minorca, laid an egg at age 4 months! True, it's tiny. But I didn't expect this till late October.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

Awesome! I guess she was ready to get started. : )

I can't see the picture for some reason.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like the upload wasn't done quite right. 

profwirick, see the "upload a file" that makes it really easy to upload a pic from your hard drive. Not sure how it works when using a mobile device though.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Looks like the upload wasn't done quite right.
> 
> profwirick, see the "upload a file" that makes it really easy to upload a pic from your hard drive. Not sure how it works when using a mobile device though.


Thank you Robin.


----------

